# Bioware announces Star Wars Old Republic MMO



## Rahl Windsong (Oct 25, 2008)

It has been a rumor for months now but Bioware has now made it official with the announcement of their new MMO in development, Star Wars The Old Republic!

I can hardly wait! This storyline has delivered some of my all time favorite single player games and now to have an MMO to play in that storyline and Bioware the developer, well I could not be happier about this news!

Check it out here: Game Info Overview | Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 25, 2008)

It was the world's worst kept secret, but I have to admit it's a little exciting. I just wish it shared more of the asthetic of the KOTOR games. While we're at it, what's with the huge lightsabers? I know they're gonna be shrunk a little, but even so, I don't think I want a clone wars mmo.


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd rather they made another Sonic RPG on the DS than this, in fact i'd rather they made anything apart from this nonsense.

MMO's are a waste of time. Endless grinding and pointless levelling with no real end in sight, populated by idiots (i'm sure some of them are ok), a world full of hero wannabe's all chasing the same goal like headless chickens. (I mean nobody wants to be a shopkeeper, or someone who cleans the deathstar, they all want to be powerful jedi or sith)

In a world where everone is special, nobody is.

And yes I have read all the stories about how they say this one will be different and will concentrate on story etc etc etc. *Snore*

They should have made Kotr3.


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 25, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> I'd rather they made another Sonic RPG on the DS than this, in fact i'd rather they made anything apart from this nonsense.
> 
> MMO's are a waste of time. Endless grinding and pointless levelling with no real end in sight, populated by idiots (i'm sure some of them are ok), a world full of hero wannabe's all chasing the same goal like headless chickens. (I mean nobody wants to be a shopkeeper, or someone who cleans the deathstar, they all want to be powerful jedi or sith)
> 
> ...



They should've made Kotor 2 for that matter. And the idea here is that they're trying to turn quite a few of those old tropes on their head, possibly subvert the genre entirely. If they do it with any modicum of success than I'll be happy. 

And to be honest, I'd much rather have something, than nothing at all.


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 26, 2008)

They didn't. Kotr2 was made by Obsidian not Bioware.

Even so it was a flawed game (esp the rushed and incomplete ending), but still infinity better than an MMO.


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2008)

KOTOR 2 was a crime!
as for boiware I am skeptical - they are EA owned and after the flop of Spore I am not holding any more hopes.
Sadly they own so many big name developers - westwood (or whats left of them) bioware - and many more. Heck Red Alert 3 I might get as a fan..........................

I hate EA, but not as much as I hate the EA marketing team!


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 26, 2008)

They are all jumping on the MMO bandwagon because WOW makes so much money, it's a monthly rather than one off payment and it is impossible to pirate (well virtually impossible).


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2008)

true, but EA won't win - they just don't give the user support after release like blizzard do.
That said I still hope that GuildWars 2 comes out and makes a big hit - IMO that is a better game makeup because:

1) its not monthly subscription fees- granted you lose a bit from this, but its much more friendly to bank balances

2) you don't have to grind away hours and hours of time just ot get a decent level character - you can play when you like and if you don't play for a few months you can come back and still be a valid team member. I think they need to focus more on story and gameplay options and interactions rather than on leveling.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 26, 2008)

unfortunately, all that money that WOW makes is pretty much locked in WOW. 

Of course, they said that about everquest, and we all know how that ended.

The world probably is ready for a new record breaking MMORPG, but I don't think this will be it.


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 26, 2008)

Lucien21 said:


> They didn't. Kotr2 was made by Obsidian not Bioware.



That was my point. They didn't, and they should have. Because...



> it was a flawed game (esp the rushed and incomplete ending)


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah I misread I thought it said they shouldn't have made KOTR2.


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 26, 2008)

No harm no foul.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 26, 2008)

While I am excited about another Star Wars game...MMO? You have to be kidding.

Have they announced what console it will be on?


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 26, 2008)

As far as I know it's PC only right now, but they haven't ruled out a console release. Xbox 360 would make the most sense, I guess, since the KOTOR games were Xbox exclusives... on consoles anyhow.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 26, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> As far as I know it's PC only right now, but they haven't ruled out a console release. Xbox 360 would make the most sense, I guess, since the KOTOR games were Xbox exclusives... on consoles anyhow.



EA now own them don't they? I doubt it would be console exclusive to 360 then.


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2008)

yes yes EA own Bioware.
*goes to cry*


----------



## Cayal (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey hey, EA's last game - Dead Space - is meant to be really good. Perhaps they are learning (and perhaps they are hands off with companies they have purchased).


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 26, 2008)

They've been trying to take more of a backseat with the companies they've acquired, letting them have their own voice and all that -- Mythic comes to mind here, who were given complete freedom and quite a bit of cash to get Warhammer: Online to the level of quality the license deserved. Hopefully they're (EA) learning their lesson.

And Dead Space has been phenomenal so far. I'm really, really impressed with the entire experience. EA has gotten a lot of flak, but they're still very capable of producing solid titles.

I think it's safe to say EA aren't going to dip their fingers too deeply in BioWare's pot -- I'm certain they're not that arrogant...or are they?


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 27, 2008)

EA do seem to have turned things around recently; even the obligatory yearly updates have shown some evidence of actual effort.

I never, ever thought I'd have something nice to say about EA again. I'd better check the thermostat in Hell.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Oct 27, 2008)

Electronic Arts will always be awesome because of The Sims and NFS, imho.


----------



## Overread (Oct 27, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I think it's safe to say EA aren't going to dip their fingers too deeply in BioWare's pot -- I'm certain they're not that arrogant...or are they?


 
I remember people saying similar when they absorbed Westwood studios -- and whilst RA3 appears to be having a fun time being made I think its more marketing power.

I have yet to play any EA game that has felt polished in make - heck ok most games are not, but they make up for it with polishing patches.


----------



## ktabic (Oct 27, 2008)

Overread said:


> Heck Red Alert 3 I might get as a fan..........................



I won't. Much as I liked the early CnC games, the last one left considerably underwhelming. Maybe this time they will manage to release something that is even slightly as playable  and enjoyable as SupCom or War3 but they'll be going up against SC2 by then.


----------



## Overread (Oct 27, 2008)

meh Red Alert 2 was fun - I think one of hte most fun to play if you can get over the fact that battles tended to be very quick.
Though I agree the tiberium one (the new one) was not the best.


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 28, 2008)

Overread said:


> I remember people saying similar when they absorbed Westwood studios -- and whilst RA3 appears to be having a fun time being made I think its more marketing power.
> 
> I have yet to play any EA game that has felt polished in make - heck ok most games are not, but they make up for it with polishing patches.



I'm an old enough PC gamer to remember the day Westwood disappeared from the map, but it wasn't merely EA's acquisition of them that brought this about.

Petroglyph, the company founded by the majority of the old Westwood developers, was in the works prior to EA's arrival on the scene. EA's acquisition and subsequent creative influence in their titles may have been the straw that broke the camel's back, but Westwood was in trouble long before that. Which is hence why the acquisition took place to begin with.

I'm no big fan of EA, but I'm also not going to point fingers at them for something that wasn't entirely their fault.

Also, Westwood produced the acclaimed Red Alert 2 under the EA banner -- the most sought after and praised Command and Conquer title to date was developed while EA had a stake in their company. Again, a fact most fans of the series seem to forget.


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2008)

true though I found battles in RA2 a little fast paced for my liking - but yes it is the one I find most fun which is why I might get RA3 even with the EA title.
And yes westwood were falling apart - Emperor Battle for Dune (the only game I cannot get to run on vista - and which has 0 support) was their last before they crashed and it just did not get the sales up.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Oct 28, 2008)

I found an interview with some of the Bioware company heads and a rep from Lucasarts. I like the sound of their design with Bioware playing to their strengths in game design and attempting to bring a lot more story elements to the MMO then previous attempts by rival game companies.

You can check out the interview here: GameSpot Video: Star Wars: The Old Republic Revealed

The thing that really bothers me about EA is the way they have handled Ultima Online. Never updating that game and just letting it die a slow lingering death. It was my first MMO and in many ways still my favorite of all times, but soon after EA took it over they cancelled things like the volunteer program that brought player made dynamic content to the game, and slowly they made UO just another MMO that didnt do anything different then the competition. So with its dated graphics and gameplay it became a game not worth playing any more and it was all because of poor decisions made by EA.


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Most likely 360, ps3, pc and maybe wii...


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 29, 2008)

SciFiGamer22 said:


> Most likely 360, ps3, pc and maybe wii...



Oh a Wii MMO would be great. I look forward to exchanging friend codes with everyone on the server before they show up 

(And I do know that this isn't how it would work, but the reality wouldn't be funny)


----------

